# Pateadores Academy fully funded?



## Endgame (May 24, 2017)

I heard a rumor the the Pats Academy was going to fully fund there boys Academy program , today I see on there website upcoming tryouts for their 2003 boys academy team and it says academy funded team. Does anyone have more information and why aren't the Pats being more vocal about USSDA tryouts?


----------



## galaxydad (May 24, 2017)

Good move by Pats!


----------



## mahrez (May 24, 2017)

Ussda is requesting clubs with full boys & girls DA fully fund so likely see more of this in future hopefully.   If this includes travel also, chicken dinner...

For existing academy players make sure to review the release, training, transfer rules beforehand...


----------



## forsomuch (May 26, 2017)

Fully funded by charging non-academy players $2500 in club fees.


----------



## Eagle33 (May 26, 2017)

Endgame said:


> I heard a rumor the the Pats Academy was going to fully fund there boys Academy program , today I see on there website upcoming tryouts for their 2003 boys academy team and it says academy funded team. Does anyone have more information and why aren't the Pats being more vocal about USSDA tryouts?


You don't see much about USSDA tryouts from any DA clubs. Their teams are set for most part beforehand and new players who coming in is mostly by invitation. 
I'm sure Pats can afford to fully fund USSDA program on boys and girls side by having unlimited number of affiliates and now so called "chapters".


----------



## SBFDad (May 26, 2017)

forsomuch said:


> Fully funded by charging non-academy players $2500 in club fees.


Although this may be true, parents have a choice. If this is something you feel is not ok, then don't have your kid play club at Pats. Plenty of other choices with lower fees.


----------

